# GCC Expert 24 driver will not install



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Well I got my Expert 24 two days ago and I haven't made it very far. When I plug the cutter into the USB port of my PC it says Windows couldn't find driver software for your device. Has anyone figure out what the fix for this problem is? I would love to see if this cutter I just dropped this money on is a good investment or a bust.
Please help!!

oh I am running Windows Vista on my pc.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

your suppose to install drivers before you hook the usb up. if your still haveing problems give GCC a call monday. 1-909-718-0248 option#3 ask for wilber or ruth. i'm still having alittle issues but am able to cut. i'm trying to get into the vlcd2 menu to change my pressure for cutting but it keep not responding.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

o and i'm also running win7 64bit.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thomas - did they get you the win 7 64 bit drivers etc? Also, there is a different drive mode for the cutter when it is running on windows 7. Give Ruth a call and she will be able to verify it for you.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

wolverine34 said:


> your suppose to install drivers before you hook the usb up. if your still haveing problems give GCC a call monday. 1-909-718-0248 option#3 ask for wilber or ruth. i'm still having alittle issues but am able to cut. i'm trying to get into the vlcd2 menu to change my pressure for cutting but it keep not responding.


In the directions it says to plug the USB cord up and allow it to install the driver for the cutter. When I do that it says it can not find the driver for this cutter.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

I am starting to think this purchase was a mistake.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lucky sorry things are not coming along as quickly as you would like.....It does takes some time and effort to get things going....But once you get past the frustrating part it will be worth it.....My 2 GCC cutters make me money day after day....And I think that is the case with most folks....Imprintables has sold a pile of both the Expert 24 and Cut-3000 cutters and most do what they are supposed to.....


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Lucky7Graphix said:


> I am starting to think this purchase was a mistake.


I've spent the weekend feeling the same way. I just called GCC and was advised to callback in 15 minutes, tech support doesn't get in until 12:30 even though the sticker states 8PST. Steve stated the driver needed for the 64 bit isn't on the website for download and tech support is necessary to get installed; I've never had any problems with a piece of machinery like I've had out of this cutter!


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Lucky7Graphix said:


> In the directions it says to plug the USB cord up and allow it to install the driver for the cutter. When I do that it says it can not find the driver for this cutter.


Lucky, did u call GCC? I have the Bengal, and after they did a remote assist and discovered that the mainboard of my unit wasn't compatible with 64bit. When I hit pause and origin set, nothing lit up. 

They're shipping another mainboard for my cutter. Luckily enough I know a little about electronics to install myself to save time. 

I am very dissapointed that this has happened. I bought the cutter in hopes that based on the name that I'd have a great piece of machinery to work with.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

misslovanu said:


> Lucky, did u call GCC? I have the Bengal, and after they did a remote assist and discovered that the mainboard of my unit wasn't compatible with 64bit. When I hit pause and origin set, nothing lit up.
> 
> They're shipping another mainboard for my cutter. Luckily enough I know a little about electronics to install myself to save time.
> 
> I am very dissapointed that this has happened. I bought the cutter in hopes that based on the name that I'd have a great piece of machinery to work with.


I have been calling all day and I have not gotten to speak to anyone yet. Hopefully something will change soon.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have both an Expert 24 and Cut 3000 than work just fine on Win 7.0 64 bit.....Hang in there....Your plotter will do a great job for you once you get it going.....


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Well I finally got someone on the phone with no resolve. He couldn't understand me and I couldn't understand him so I can see this is gonna be a mess. Now I have to wait for someone to call me back. This is going to be interesting. I may have a GCC Expert 24 for sale.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

Steven yes i got mine going. gonna try to remember what they had me do. i do know to make sure your other printers are turned off and usb unplugged from them. install great cut but not the vlcd2. restart computer then drag and drop the vlcd2 to desktop.
there is a win7 driver on the GCCamerica club website. but wilber had me download the file from a email he sent me. i don't use great cut. i use cadworks live and then use vector cut. i'm wanting to get flexisign. i'll try to remember anything else he had me do.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Well after 3.5 hours on the phone with Dan at customer service we got my plotter up and going. Even made my first cut on it. Turned out pretty good. Dan was a big help he even showed me how to get my pages set up to print.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

did he say anything about how to get the vlcd to open. i have my printer turned off and my cutter turned on. but everytime i try to open the vlcd it stops responding.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Thought i'd add to this thread.. I just got off the phone with Ruth at support. (PAR EXCELLENCE) My cutter was showing up as "unspecified" device, even though I installed the Expert 24 64bit driver. I'm running Win 7 64bit. Apparently, the cutter itself has a setting for 32bit mode or 64bit mode. As soon as we changed the setting and hooked the plotter up, it came up in printers. 

It does come up as "unspecified", however GCC is now able to output to it by setting it to USB/Firewire, then dropdown "USB Printing Support". 

I can't remember the button sequence for switching the cutter to 64bit, we did it so fast. Call support if you have this issue..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Guess I will be calling tech support as I can't get the cutter to work either. Everything seemed to install fine, the Expert shows up as a printer, port is correct, Windows sees it but applications can't print to it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Might be something to do with USB Support but not remembering how to change the settings.....It is done via Plot Manager....


----------

